#  Alternativmedizin >   Schnupfen, keine Erkältung, niesen, was tun? >

## Kniechen

Hallo alle miteinander !
Ich bin hier ganz neu und muß mich erst mal zurechtfinden.
Habe eine ganz dringliche Frage.
Leide seit langer Zeit an Schnupfen, laufender Nase, kribbelnde Nase. Eine Erkältung habe ich nicht.
Morgens ist es am schlimmsten. Mittags, nachmittags und abends im mittleren Bereich. Nachts wache ich auf, da das Niesen und die laufende Nase unerträglich werden.
Auch der Aufenthalt an frischer Luft, bei Spaziergängen bringt keine Besserung.
Es ist halt überall, sogar in Kaufhäusern, etc.
Eine Allergie liegt nicht vor. Wer weiß Rat  :Huh?: ?
LG Kniechen  :Cry:

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Kniechen, 
na siehst du, klappt doch. Meine Frage is jetzt nur noch: Möchtest du alternativmedizinische Tipps? Oder soll es eher in die Schulmedizin? 
Und..warum die Umfrage? *grübel* 
Ich mach das gern für dich, wenn ich noch was ändern soll..sag einfach Bescheid..

----------


## SabiMa

> Hallo alle miteinander !
> Ich bin hier ganz neu und muß mich erst mal zurechtfinden.
> Habe eine ganz dringliche Frage.
> Leide seit langer Zeit an Schnupfen, laufender Nase, kribbelnde Nase. Eine Erkältung habe ich nicht.
> Morgens ist es am schlimmsten. Mittags, nachmittags und abends im mittleren Bereich. Nachts wache ich auf, da das Niesen und die laufende Nase unerträglich werden.
> Auch der Aufenthalt an frischer Luft, bei Spaziergängen bringt keine Besserung.
> Es ist halt überall, sogar in Kaufhäusern, etc.
> Eine Allergie liegt nicht vor. Wer weiß Rat ?
> LG Kniechen

 Leider verstehe ich nicht gerade was du deine Umfrage eigentlich ergeben sollte.

----------


## Muschel

Die Umfrage versteh ich auch nicht, aber die Frage eigentlich auch nicht... 
Ich hätte jetzt sofort an eine Allergie (z.B. Hausstaubmilben oder Tierhaare) gedacht bei der Beschreibung, aber scheinbar isses das ja nicht.  
Seit wann hast Du denn diese Beschwerden? 
Grüße, Andrea

----------

